# Shout out to Pat Summit



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

kickin' it old school as a cheerleader @ the Florida vs Tennessee game :lol:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

UT sure seems to be having a lot of fun this year


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You know, this is how it should be in college athletics...where the men's and women's programs support each other. I know that some do...some are very, very good at it, but when you see a high profile school like Tennessee coming together, it really makes you see what cooperation and a united front looks like.

And, perhaps it starts with not taking yourself, as a Head Coach, too very seriously...sometimes...LOL.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> You know, this is how it should be in college athletics...where the men's and women's programs support each other. I know that some do...some are very, very good at it, but when you see a high profile school like Tennessee coming together, it really makes you see what cooperation and a united front looks like.
> 
> And, perhaps it starts with not taking yourself, as a Head Coach, too very seriously...sometimes...LOL.


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lindsey333 (Dec 29, 2006)

UT is the best and I want to play there. im good at shooting like Spencer and I even made a winning 3 when we were down by 2 with 10 seconds left


----------

